# Moving to Cairo



## dubgal30

Hi,

My husband and I will be moving to Cairo around Feb/March next year. My husband will be out first to sort outt our living arrangement, from what Ive read/been told Maadi looks like the place to live, can anyone recommend a good property agent?

We will have our two kids with us one will be almost two and the other will be a couple of months old, does anyone know of any good play groups in the Maadi area?

I was also wondering about medical facilities, the baby will have to get his vaccinations can anyone recomend a good clinic/hospital?

Also what about vets?

Anyone else moving or recently moved to Cairo Id love to hear how you're getting on so far, I've never been before but we are planning on taking a quick trip out in November.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello and welcome to the forum

Anyone who rents an apartment will tell you that going around looking and asking the bowabs (doormen) if there is anything to rent is your best bet but I realise that might be a bit difficult for you.. 

I personally know a good paediatric doctor in Maadi who speaks excellent English, the link to him is in the sticking above, living in Egypt/Cairo. 

Sonrisa I am sure will give you help as she has young children and lives in Maadi. 



Good luck on your new venture

Maiden


----------



## Sonrisa

dubgal30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I will be moving to Cairo around Feb/March next year. My husband will be out first to sort outt our living arrangement, from what Ive read/been told Maadi looks like the place to live, can anyone recommend a good property agent?
> YES, I have had very positive experience with Osman Group, take a look in their website Maadi Real Estate
> We will have our two kids with us one will be almost two and the other will be a couple of months old, does anyone know of any good play groups in the Maadi area? no I dont, but there are many. i joined one upon arriving in Egypt with my kids, that were aged 30 months and 5 months at the time ( they are now 5 and 7 y.o.). hang out in the CSA to meet other mothers. Www.livinginegypt.org
> 
> I was also wondering about medical facilities, the baby will have to get his vaccinations can anyone recomend a good clinic/hospital? Yes, for minor things GhAlys Medical Center, in Maadi, not far from Grand Mall. For more serious emergencies, Salam Hospital, in Corniche road. Always check the expire date of vaccines, ideally keep the used tiny comtener with you.
> 
> Also what about vets?i rencenlty had my female cat "fixed" and had a positive experience with IVet, in rd 219 in maadi degla
> 
> Anyone else moving or recently moved to Cairo Id love to hear how you're getting on so far, I've never been before but we are planning on taking a quick trip out in November. You will find it very difficult to walk with a heavy or twin stroller. until you get used to it, you will find it easier to carry your baby in a sling and let the older one walk.
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


Good luck, I found Cairo with smAll children very challenging. it gets a lot easier as they get older


----------



## flintlong

I stay here for few months and live both Maaddi and Dreamland, but was told that Rehab is best here in Cairo, most expat living there.


----------



## MaidenScotland

flintlong said:


> I stay here for few months and live both Maaddi and Dreamland, but was told that Rehab is best here in Cairo, most expat living there.




Hello and welcome

I don't know about Rehab but I would be surprised if it had more expats that Maadi.. 

I see by your flag you are Asian, Maadi has the biggest Asian population in Cairo so Asian food is easily available 

Maiden


----------



## aykalam

Well I have not counted them but I'm sure expat numbers are bigger in Maadi than Rehab.


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> Well I have not counted them but I'm sure expat numbers are bigger in Maadi than Rehab.


That's for sure - there are much fewer expats now in rehab (either that or they hide inside their homes)


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> That's for sure - there are much fewer expats now in rehab (either that or they hide inside their homes)


so it's not my imagination then...since I moved here in 2009 the number of foreigners has dwindled.


----------



## flintlong

Thanks for you warm welcome. 

One of my egyptian friend currently is living Rehab and she told me that quite a lots of expat living there since it's very nice place in Cairo, and her neighbors are most foreigners, but in Maaddi, I doubt that since most of peoples there are still local poeples as far as I can tell. 

yes, it's easy to get Asian food there. 




MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> I don't know about Rehab but I would be surprised if it had more expats that Maadi..
> 
> I see by your flag you are Asian, Maadi has the biggest Asian population in Cairo so Asian food is easily available
> 
> Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

flintlong said:


> Thanks for you warm welcome.
> 
> One of my egyptian friend currently is living Rehab and she told me that quite a lots of expat living there since it's very nice place in Cairo, and her neighbors are most foreigners, but in Maaddi, I doubt that since most of peoples there are still local poeples as far as I can tell.
> 
> yes, it's easy to get Asian food there.




Maadi is full of expats.. just walk along road 9


----------



## Lanason

flintlong said:


> Thanks for you warm welcome.
> 
> One of my egyptian friend currently is living Rehab and she told me that quite a lots of expat living there since it's very nice place in Cairo, and her neighbors are most foreigners, but in Maaddi, I doubt that since most of peoples there are still local poeples as far as I can tell.
> 
> yes, it's easy to get Asian food there.


Rehab does have an increasing number of Libyan and Syrian expats. Not so many Brits


----------



## Neihu

I can't answer most of your questions but do have a baby, so here's my 2 cents. 

My daughter was almost two months when we came back, and is four months now. We live in Rehab so can't make any recommendations for Maadi, but I agree that a stroller is challenging in Maadi. I dont think you would get very far with a double stroller. We took a (single) stroller down 9 road last week and it was a real hassle. I wear my daughter in a sling, but it gets really hot and uncomfortable fast. it's not so bad now, but August / September was unbearable at times. 

I haven't had any problems nursing in public, bit I am very discreet. Make sure you have a scarf or something to cover yourself and the baby, you might want to buy a nursing cover / hood before you come. I haven't seen any here.

My daughter has had her injections here and the doctor is fine. I know a lot of expats in Rehab who are happy with the doctor.

I can't get swim diapers here, but you can probably get them in Maadi. there is Mothercare and lots of other baby shops in Cairo, so you can pretty much get what you need. 

If you don't have a car, find a taxi service that as seat belts. It is always a challenge to install car seats, you will see Egyptian babies in car seats, then placed ( not strapped in) on the back seat. Either that or parents hold the babies. I sometimes put my daughter in the Ergo carrier and seat belt myself in, if I don't have a car seat with me.

There are lots of mom and baby groups in Maadi. The CSA will have lots of info on the bulletin boards.

Good luck and Feel free to ask if you have other baby related questions.


----------



## Whitedesert

Sonrisa said:


> Good luck, I found Cairo with smAll children very challenging. it gets a lot easier as they get older


yup! I go along with this good advise! Move to Maadi, yes, conjested, but everything you mentioned is here, and there are always more than one, so you have choices...Maadi is always good as a start. You need to be Cairo savy before you can consider other options.


----------



## flintlong

MaidenScotland said:


> Maadi is full of expats.. just walk along road 9



you mean street 9? 

I walked that street a few times, even at last weekend, and sitting at 2nd hand book shop for a few hours.. 

Probably sometimes I cannot tell the diff between egyptian/euro from their looking or dressing, especially sometimes when they are half American/Egyptian.


----------

